# Obtained my CPC-A & seeking a coding job. Advice?



## ChristineS05 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi everyone! I obtained my CPC-A back in June & have been seeking to get my foot in the door/training to become a Coder. I don't see many if any coding position available, unless you have 2+ years experience OR unless if you have a different certification. Any advice? Suggestions? Thank you in advance!


----------



## ccatron (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello, I am in the same boat that you are.  I obtained my CPC-A in December and am in the job search process and most all require experience.  Any advice would be helpful.  Thanks!


----------

